
Study: number of Monarch butterflies in California falls 86% in a single year - anigbrowl
https://www.seattlepi.com/science/article/monarch-butterflies-california-extinct-decline-13507308.php
======
robertcope
Interesting. I feel like I have seen a lot more Monarch this year here in
Houston. Maybe they're taking the long route?

~~~
garquis
You could be right. An estimated 180 million flew through Texas this year,
twice as many as last year due to good weather up north. There were some
efforts to make Austin a rest stop by planting milk weed in parklands.
Anecdotally, saw big migrating swarms when driving on 290 on my way towards
Junction.

